# how to get rid of an ex??



## kjones2411 (Jul 26, 2008)

my husband has this thing for his ex right now and i want some suggestions on how to make him want to stay with me and not with his ex. i would love to chat with anyone about it who has maybe been through something like this.

see my longer version of the story under the infidelity section


----------



## Lonelygirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I know it hard, My husband and i have ex's. But there to far away from us to even talk to but on the phone with the chidren. I just wanted to ask you do he have chidren by the ex, I was just wondering if he just talk to her about the chidren, Did he say he wanted his ex back? I would sit down and talk to him and ask him what does he want, Do you Love me, Sort of the things like that, Just try to talk to him, And go from there, You have my blessings


----------

